# Red River Fishing Report (GF)



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Fished north of town today. Lots of people fishing out of the north access, above the 'rapids'. Not many people catching fish though...inlcuding us. :roll:

Saw a few walleyes caught, nothing big. The one's that we saw pulled in were all thrown back (not even big enough for eating), but one guy we talked to at the landing did catch a 4.5-5 pounder (or so he said...). Nothing for cats today however some guys have been catching them recently. A buddy went out yesterday and ended up with nine in a couple hours. Biggest one was 7 lbs.

If the weather stays as nice as it has been fishing should pick up within the next few days...hopefully. :wink:


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

bump!!!


----------

